# Inglis HiPowers?



## djr46 (Apr 18, 2014)

Anyone interested in Inglis HPs?
I own 3 and can find Nothing to Not love about this gun.
2 of mine are tangent sighted and stocked versions. One is nearly mint while the other I use to shoot with all the time.
3rd is the type 2 with fixed sights and 95 per cent of the water transfer decal on front of grip. Nearly mint.
I don't shoot the 2 NM examples just put em back for posterity..
Anybody love them like I do?
DJ


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Perhaps not the Inglis ones, but HiPower's in general. I own two and an Argentine clone. Both of mine are late-80's-early-90's but are in superb shape. For me there's no gun that fits the hand as well and points as naturally as a BHP. I own lots of others, but the BHPs have a sweet spot in my heart and range bag.


----------



## CPAwithaGun (Nov 9, 2013)

I love them and want to buy one but damn I cant find a hi-power for less then $800...are they really that rare???


----------



## Ronin5555 (Apr 24, 2014)

I dont think they are rare but very few people want to part with them when they get one. I own Hi Power Practical and it is my favorite weapon to shoot. Do your research but if you like what you read and see grab one. DVC Always


----------

